# Updated 585 Ultra...



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I caught the weigtweenie bug this week. Here's the lates picture with Lightweight wheels (standard), new K-force Light cranks and Toupe saddle. I'm expecting some M5 brakes later this week. I don't have a scale but this thing is by far the lightest bike I've ever owned! It's also the best riding bike I've ridden as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Sweet bike and house. Did you buy the wheels new or used (on another site somone just bought Lightweith wheels from a member who also has a 585)


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I bought them used. Even at a used price, I had to think twice...

I'm probably the same guy (on the Serotta forum).


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Now that is some serious bike porn! Nice!


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Those cranks and wheels are stellar. Really complements the Look well.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

With a bike like that you should be on the tour...nice bike!!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

What is the weight..I am guessing stuff all?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

After installing the M5 brakes, my shop weighed the bike in at 14.42 lbs with cages and peddles (Speedplay Zero stainless). I was surprised because I've never weighed any of my bikes but this thing is by far the lightest I've ever ridden. 

The wheels still continue to blow me away and the cranks are incredibly smooth. Still working out some kinks in the brakes. I'm getting a horrible squeal from the rear wheel when braking. Trying to toe in the pad but that's tough with this brakeset.

More bike than I'll ever need but this stuff keeps me out of trouble :thumbsup: .


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

oneslowmofo said:


> After installing the M5 brakes ... Still working out some kinks in the brakes. I'm getting a horrible squeal from the rear wheel when braking. Trying to toe in the pad but that's tough with this brakeset.


Which pads and shoes are you using on the M5's?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Swiss Stop yellows


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow 6.55 kg is very light let usable at the same time. It looks like a good balance of gear that you have and seeing yours is making it very hard for me to choose between the 595 and 585. I will be using the Bora ultra thought with the new ITM 101 bar and stem or the Deda zero (black) and Deda Electra bars (red flame). Your Speedplay pedals in red suit the bike and so do the red highlights on your seatpost!

Stu


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Stu*

So you made the decision to go ahead and replace your bike, good. You won't be dissappointed! Have you decided between the 585 Ultra or 595?

BTW - I just got an Easton EC90 carbon stem. I originally got it for my Serotta but it would look good on the Look because it would match the post. But it weighs a few grams more that the ritchey... Decisions, decisions.


----------

